# Секвестрированная грыжа L5-S1, фораминальная протрузия L4-L5



## Alenkamasy1 (5 Фев 2016)

Добрый день.
Попробую описать состояние своей спины.

Спина давала о себе знать давно. После длительного нахождения на ногах, генеральной уборки  и т.д. спина у меня, не то, чтобы болела, но начинала ныть в поясничной зоне. Могу описать, как боль напряжения, усталость. После отдыха все проходило, да и было это не часто.
После какой-то работы согнувшись, вставала полусогнутая и надо было минутку расходится, чтобы все было ок.
Весной 2014 г. в спине была ноющая боль (видимо перемерзла), которая постепенно прошла, без действий с моей стороны.
В мае 2015 г. без каких-либо причин (я их не видела, не было ни резких движений, ни подъемов тяжестей, ни резкой боли) после сна начала болеть спина. Стоять больше минуты на месте было сложно, сидеть долго не могла, легче всего было ходить, но не особо быстрым шагом. Простреливало в ногу. Пропила тогда фаниган, и дип релиф гель наносила, за неделю боль прошла. Невропатолог после осмотра, проверки всех рефлексов, сказала что страшного ничего нет. Я поинтересовалась, необходимо ли мрт, на что получила ответ, можно сделать, но без срочности, ничего там страшного быть не должно.
Сильной боли в спине больше не было, но она периодически ныла. Не сколько болела, сколько я ее чувствовала.
В октябре все-таки решила сделать мрт, заключение меня не порадовало: на уровне L5-S1 задняя парамедиальная справа с каудальным распространением до 0,7 см секвестрированная грыжа диска до 0,71 см, шириной 1,47 см, вызывает компрессию дурального мешка, спиномозговых корешков и на уровне L4-L5 задняя парамеедиальная слева протрузия диска до 0,29 см, шириной 1,3 см.

Не знаю, может совпадение, может мои страхи сыграли роль, но на следующий же день у меня начало тянуть правую ногу. Не постоянно, а когда одевала колготки чувствовала, что тянет мышцу (под коленом и выше).
Невролог на консультации сказал, что можно конечно рискнуть консервативно лечиться, но лучше оперироваться, т.к. грыжа секвестрированная. Но нейрохирург, к моему удивлению, сказал, что все рефлексы сохранены, нет сильных болей, сплю нормально, оперировать пока не надо, наблюдаем динамику.

Лечение, к сожалению, я никакого не начала. Т.к. не смогла определиться с врачом. Единственное старалась меньше сидеть на работе, чаще вставать и больше ходить. Утром мин.40 мин ходьбы.

В декабре месяце постепенно ногу начинало тянуть больше.
Появилась по утрам сильно тянущая боль в правой ягодице сбоку, и по бедру до колена сзади. Ощущение, что мышца на столько сжата, что порвется. Отпускало, если перевернуться на живот. Мазала дип релиф гелем, расхаживалась и отпускало.

По утрам боль становилась сильнее. Один раз от этой боли утром потеряла сознание. Пропила диклофенак и мидокалм, стало легче. Начала заниматься ЛФК для острого периода.
С середины января 2016 г. начала просыпаться в 04:00 (плюс минус 10мин) от сильной тянущей боли в правом бедре и ноге до колена сзади. Вставал, мазала, ходила минут 20 и ложилась. Засыпала на животе, с подушкой под живот, только потом переворачивалась на спину.
Еще через неделю начала просыпаться в 03:00 и в 06:00, от той же боли.
Была еще одна потеря сознания, при том, что такой рвущей боли не было. Днем бывает, похожее на давящее ощущение в районе копчика.
29.01.16 сделала повторно мрт. Ниже прикладываю.
Ходить продолжаю. Упражнения делаю. Уже 4-ю ночь сплю не просыпаясь, но утром все-равно тянет ногу. После дня проведенного на ногах (в основном стояла, а не ходила) ноет поясница. Особенно, если долго сидеть.

Понимаю, что надо начинать лечение, помогите определиться, какое лучше. Что можно при секвестрированной грыже. Можно ли делать на массаже скручивания, тянуть позвонок. Оперироваться пока не хочу.

               

еще

               

возможно что-то лишнее, надеюсь подкорректируют

      

Дополню свой рассказ анкетой, возможно будет удобнее.
Мне 33 г., рост 175, вес 56 кг.
*Анкета боли в спине*


1._Беспокоят ли Вас болезненные ощущения в поясничном отделе позвоночника?_
(нет,* да*)

2. _Опишите периодичность появления боли в позвоночнике_
(нет боли, *эпизодическая*, постоянная)

3. _Каким словом лучше охарактеризовать интенсивность Вашей боли в позвоночнике?_
нет боли
*дискомфорт*
умеренная боль
терзающая боль
страшная боль
мучительная боль

4. _Каким словом лучше описать характер Вашей боли в позвоночнике?_
нет боли, острая
*ноющая*, пульсирующая
тянущая, жгучая
давящая, стреляющая
тупая
другая____редко жгучая________________

5. _Насколько сильна Ваша боль в позвоночнике в данный момент по 10-бальной шкале_?
0 1 *2* 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
нет боли, невообразимая боль

6. _Какова была средняя интенсивность Вашей боли в позвоночнике за последние 24 часа?_
0 1 2 *3* 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
нет боли, невообразимая боль

7._Имеется ли чувство напряжения, скованности в спине?_
да, *нет*
Имеется ли чувство скованности, боли в спине по утрам, которые уменьшаются после разминки?
да, нет *очень редко*

8. _Чувствуете ли Вы боль в правой ноге (в какой области)?_
*да в основном после сна*, нет
ягодице - *да после сна, *нет
бедре - *да,* нет
голени/икрах - да, *нет, раньше была после сна*
стопе/лодыжке - да, *нет*

9. _Чувствуете ли Вы боль в левой ноге (в какой области)?_
да, *нет*
ягодице - да, *нет*
бедре - да, *нет*
голени/икрах - да, нет *была пару дней назад, как перетруженные мышца*
стопе/лодыжке - да, *нет*

10. _Опишите периодичность появления боли в ногах (ноге)._
нет боли, *эпизодическая*, постоянная ,
сколько длится последнее обострение - 1-2 мес., 6мес,1 год

11. _Каким словом лучше охарактеризовать интенсивность Вашей боли в ногах (ноге)?_
нет боли
дискомфорт
умеренная боль
*терзающая боль*
страшная боль
мучительная боль

_12. Каким словом лучше описать характер Вашей боли в ногах (ноге)?_
нет боли, острая
ноющая, пульсирующая
*тянущая*, жгучая
давящая, стреляющая
тупая, грызущая
«ватные» онемевшие ноги
другая_____ощущение, что мышцы рвутся________________________________________________

13. _Насколько сильна Ваша боль в ногах (ноге) в данный момент по 10-бальной шкале?_
0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
*нет боли*, невообразимая боль

14. _Какова была средняя интенсивность Вашей боли в ногах (ноге) за последние 24 часа? _0 1 2 3 *4* 5 6 7 8 9 10
Нет боли, невообразимая боль

15._Усиливается ли боль при поднятии ноги вверх?_
правой – (да, *нет*), но при поднятии ноги из положения лежа, иногда болит в правом бедре
левой - (да, *нет*), 


16. _Усиливается ли боль в ноге при:_

Кашле -до уровня колена, голени, стопы - (да, *нет)*
Чихании - до уровня колена, голени, стопы (да, *нет*)
В положении сидя (да, нет) *иногда*
В положении стоя (да, *нет*)
При наклонах туловища:
Вперед - *сегодня* *да*, нет
При прогибах туловища
назад – (да, *не*т)
назад с поворотом вправо - (да, *нет*)
назад с поворотом влево - (да, *нет)*
При ходьбе - (да, *нет)*
17._В положении лежа боль в спине уменьшается?_
(*да*, нет)
_В положении лежа боль в ноге уменьшается?_
правой - (да, нет)
левой - (да, нет)
*боль появляется в ноге после сна и пока не расхожусь*

18. _В положении лежа для уменьшения боли приходится занимать вынужденное положение - (*да*, нет) _
В положении лежа боль в ноге уменьшается?
в согнутом положении правой ноги - (да, *нет*)
в согнутом положении левой ноги - (да, *нет)*


19. _Чувствуете ли Вы слабость или потери силы в обеих ногах, в одной ноге :_ да, *нет*
в бедре – справа (да, нет); слева (да, нет); обеих;
в колене - справа (да, нет); слева (да, нет); обеих;
в стопе - справа (да, нет); слева (да, нет); обеих;
в пальцах стопы справа (да, нет); слева (да, нет); обеих;

20. _Ходьба на носках затруднена?_
на правой ноге - (да, *нет)*
на левой ноге - (да, *нет)*

21. _Ходьба на пятках затруднена?_
на правой ноге - (да, *нет)*
на левой ноге - (да, *нет)*


22. _Имеется ли слабость тыльного разгибания при подъеме пальцев стопы вверх?_
на правой ноге - (да, *нет)*
на левой ноге – (да, *нет)*

23. _Имеется ли слабость подошвенного сгибания при отведении пальцев стопы вниз?
на правой ноге - (да, *нет) *на левой ноге – (да,* нет)*_

24. _Отмечаете ли Вы нарушение чувствительности в ногах?
*нет*, да, в обеих ногах_

-онемение, снижение чувствительности по передне-внутренней поверхности бедра
правого– (да,* нет)*
левого – (да,* нет)*
-онемение, снижение чувствительности по наружной поверхности бедра
правого– (да, *нет)*
левого – (да, *нет)*

-онемение, снижение чувствительности по задней поверхности бедра
правого– (да, *нет)*
левого – (да, *нет)*
-онемение, снижение чувствительности по передней поверхности голени
правой– (да, *нет)*
левой – (да, *нет)*

-онемение, снижение чувствительности по наружной, задней, поверхности голени
правой– (да, *нет)*
левой – (да, *нет)*

-онемение, снижение чувствительности в области 1.2 пальцев стопы
правой– (да, *нет)*
левой – (да, *нет)*

-онемение, снижение чувствительности по наружному краю стопы и в области подошвенной поверхности и пятки
правой– (да, *нет)*
левой – (да, *нет)*

25_. Отмечается ли онемение в области промежности?_
да,
*нет*

26. _Отмечаете ли Вы нарушения мочеиспускания?_
*нет*,
да
затрудненное,
по типу недержания


27. _Просыпаетесь ли Вы из-за боли в позвоночнике, ноге?_
нет
иногда
*часто (последних 4 ночи нет)*
постоянно

28. _Мешают ли Вам боли в позвоночнике, ноге ухаживать за собой (затрудняют одевание, купание, еду и т.д.)?_
нет
*иногда при одевании утром колгот*
часто
постоянно

29. _Нуждаетесь ли Вы в приеме обезболивающих препаратов?_
нет
*иногда (два раза по 4 дня пила диклофенак)*
часто
постоянно

30. _Удовлетворены ли Вы проводящимся в настоящее время лечением ?
(удовлетворен, не полностью, нет) _

31._Имеется ли у Вас в анамнезе сопутствующая патология со стороны ЖКТ, сердечно-сосудистой, дыхательной, эндокринной систем, онкопатология, травмы позвоночника, операции на позвоночнике_? ( Да, *нет)*
Какая__________________________


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (5 Фев 2016)

Показания к экстренному и срочному оперативному вмешательству отсутствуют. Правильно проведённое консервативное лечение позволит добиться желаемого  результата. 
В Киеве можете обратиться к консультанту форума доктору Зинчуку. Свяжитесь с ним и договоритесь о встрече.


----------



## Alenkamasy1 (5 Фев 2016)

Спасибо за ответ.  Подскажите, пожалуйста, относительно массажа, можно ли при такой грыже его делать?. Надо ли при массаже обходить именно проблемную зону. Можно ли крутить и вытягивать во время массажа?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (5 Фев 2016)

Alenkamasy1 написал(а):


> Спасибо за ответ.  Подскажите, пожалуйста, относительно массажа, можно ли при такой грыже его делать?. Надо ли при массаже обходить именно проблемную зону. Можно ли крутить и вытягивать во время массажа?


Всё, что Вам нужно для выздоровления, сделает доктор Зинчук.
Что касается массажа, то только от него одного проку не будет.


----------



## Alenkamasy1 (6 Фев 2016)

да то понятно,что лечение должно быть комплексное. Страшно ничего не делать и страшно,что от неправильных действий может стать хуже. Особенно,когда послушаешь нейрохирургов,а они ни в коем случае не рекомендуют мануальную терапию. Можно вопрос: а Вы лично знаете методику доктора Зинчука? Как Вам его схемы лечения? Очень хочется довериться доктору,который знает,что делать


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Фев 2016)

Я знаю. Я доверял.

Не БОГ!
И слава Богу, не стремится.


----------



## Alenkamasy1 (7 Фев 2016)

Спасибо за Ваш ответ. Надо определяться и помогать своей спине справиться с недугом.


----------

